# Luke 2:22 & 2 Tim. 2:19 obvious errors?



## JM (Jun 5, 2009)

Disputatio - Volume 10, Issue 1
Some have counted as many as one hundred different editions of the TR, so which one is being referred to is a major question. The most popular TR differs from the Majority Text in over 1,800 places, and contains obvious errors (such as those at Luke 2:22 or 2 Timothy 2:19). The early editions of the TR (the editions of Erasmus) were created on the same basis as modern texts, as Erasmus' own comments make clear. The TR is an "artificial" text, just as all modern texts, in that there is not a single manuscript in the tradition that reads word-for-word as the TR.​
What is Dr. White talking about?


----------

